# Whats in your menu bar?



## JPigford (May 12, 2005)

Just curious what other folks have in their menu bar.

I've got StinkyBrain icon, Adium icon, QS icon, You Control iTunes controls, Version Cue, AppleScript, Time, and spotlight.


----------



## Mikuro (May 12, 2005)

RocketLauncher, iKey, GmailStatus, web search bar (courtesy of Butler), Butler's main control menu, iChat, ChangeDesktop, keyboard layout menu, time (with seconds), Spotlight.

I'll get rid of Spotlight as soon as I figure out how (I've so far been too lazy even to search System Preferences).

I've also been playing around with Spirited Away, and sometimes I have BackLight 2 on. But those aren't always-on things, at least not yet.


----------



## adambyte (May 12, 2005)

Meteorologist, SMART Reporter, BluePhoneMenu, MenuMeters (CPU graph and Network Graph and throughput rate), Bluetooth, Airport, Displays, Sound, Battery, Keyboard Layout, Clock (Thu 6:24PM), Spotlight.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 13, 2005)

MenuMeters (CPU and Ram status) and DesktopManager as additions to Time, Battery, Sound and bluetooth.


----------



## Randman (May 13, 2005)

Amnesty and konfabulator with transparent menu icons, F10, Slim Battery Monitor, iCal, Calendar Clock, Menu Meters, Apple Sound, Apple AirPort, Apple Bluetooth, Automator scripts for Finder and Apple Spotlight.


----------



## texanpenguin (May 13, 2005)

From right to left:

Clock, Battery (with percentage), Volume, Displays, iSync, AirPort, iChat, Scripts and Bluetooth.

No third party things up there anymore, and that's the way I like it.


----------



## Timmargh (May 13, 2005)

Synergy, Sailing Clicker, MenuCalendarClock, iChat, iSync, Bluetooth, Volume, Airport, Users and Spotlight.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 13, 2005)

Synergy, Salling Clicker icon, the bluetooth icon, volume, day and time, and the spotlight.

Timmargh, how do you show the date? all i can seem to do is the day at best...


----------



## Timmargh (May 13, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> Timmargh, how do you show the date? all i can seem to do is the day at best...



A useful little app named MenuCalendarClock.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 13, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 13, 2005)

Battery, Clock, Menu Meters (CPU usage), WinSwitch, Spotlight

Minimalist....or need a bigger screen, lol.=


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 14, 2005)

i like to keep everything black, or as close to, and very minimal - i find having the activity monitor in the dock, with the cpu meters running a much cleaner way of working

£0.02


----------



## Randman (May 14, 2005)

But if you hide your dock, having the info at a quick glance is much quicker and easier. I hide the dock. I have F10 if I need to launch an application or open a document. And I can go into the dock if needed.


----------



## riccbhard (May 15, 2005)

Well, I have:
AppleScript, Kensington MouseWorks, WeatherPop...
That's all I can think of right now (not at Mac) I'll edit when I see what is actually there.


----------



## ljocampo (May 15, 2005)

> Timmargh, how do you show the date? all i can seem to do is the day at best...



If you click on the clock you will see the date in grayed out fasion on the sub menu.

I have the clock, iSync, displays, volumne, applescript, and Safari Menu where I can reach my bookmarks in any application or the finder.


----------

